# Raleigh neon sign



## schwinnbikebobb (Jun 19, 2013)

Picked this up a couple days ago. Pretty cool!  Can't really be all that old since it has a website on it but does anyone have any info? My guess would be 90's.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Jun 20, 2013)

If it's from the 90's it's the late 90's. I suspect much later. Most companies were late in using web addresses in any of their signs or advertising. Based on the use of the web address, I'd put the maximum age at about 10 years. Still cool regardless.


----------

